# What are you drinking for St Patty's day?



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Just wondering what everyone is going to be drinking tonight? 


I picked up a 6 pack of Oaked! Arrogant Bastard last night, and plan on having a couple of those with a nice smoke if weather permits.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

From the looks outside right now, I hope you have a lean to.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

But that's pretty much my beer of choice these days...not just St. Patrick's Day!!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

at the moment, coffee!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Irish coffee -

Strong coffee brewed in a fench press
2 fingers bushmills irish whiskey heated on the stove mixed with 2 Tbl spoons brown sugar
homemade whipped cream - whipped to a custard like consistancy


MMMM nummy!!!


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Mine is going to be Harp or Guinness or maybe a Half and Half

Harland


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Eternal Rider said:


> Mine is going to be Harp or Guinness or maybe a Half and Half
> 
> Harland


Black & Tan (guinness/harps) or half & half? (guinness/bass) - LOVE them both!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Like Patrick, Guinness is my every day beer...tonight after my game, I will shake things up with a couple Black and Tans, and a couple shots of Jameson 12 year old.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

n2advnture said:


> Black & Tan (guinness/harps) or half & half? (guinness/bass) - LOVE them both!


Oh gawd, someone who actually knows the difference! I bow in your general direction, Mark!

I'm listening to the show now.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Back years past St. Patty's was a lovely time to do a few Irish car bombs. 

This evening I'll enjoy a few glasses of Irish Whisky.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Green Lemonade got to work


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> Black & Tan (guinness/harps) or half & half? (guinness/bass) - LOVE them both!


Except that harp isn't tan, whereas bass is. Therefore, a black and tan is properly made with stout and pale ale, half and half with stout and pale lager.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

water, I'm not allowed to celebrate this holiday. :gn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> water, I'm not allowed to celebrate this holiday. :gn


You're not Irish anyway....  :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> You're not Irish anyway....  :r


I used Irish Spring


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> I used Irish Spring


And ladies like to too!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> And ladies like to too!


thats right :tu don't be jealous Mr. Right Guard


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

The place I stopped at during lunch didn't have Murphy's so looks like I'll be drinking a few Guinness.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

rack04 said:


> The place I stopped at during lunch didn't have Murphy's so looks like I'll be drinking a few Guinness.


are you Irish?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Some *Killian's Irish Red* and probably a *Guinness* or two. :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

oh boy :hn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> thats right :tu don't be jealous Mr. Right Guard


Oh, I'm not jealous. Ladies like my hockey stink just fine.

I will raise one of my Black and Tans in honor of your speedy recovery, Perry. :al


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Oh, I'm not jealous. Ladies like my hockey stink just fine.
> 
> I will raise one of my Balck and Tans in honor of your speedy recovery, Perry. :al


:r First I thought it said hockey stick 
I appreciate the gesture, and raise my water  to a no hangover tomorrow for you guys.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> :r First I thought it said hockey stick


They like that too.  :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

woo hoo :hn


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

Currently Coffee later Kaliber, (Guiness's non-alcoholic ale, I quit drinking a couple of years ago)


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

cranberry juice :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> cranberry juice :r





Who Posted? said:


> Total Posts: 27
> User Name Posts
> BigVito 8
> icehog3 5
> ...


For someone who can't drink right now, you sure like to talk about it.  :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> For someone who can't drink right now, you sure like to talk about it.  :r


the closest thing to it.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Call me crazy, but I'm going to stick to liquids...

J/K probably some Jameson Irish Whiskey! As a matter of fact, I'm gonna go get a little right now to have with this Tatuaje!
:tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I had a Guiness earlier


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Just a glass of wine!


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

Starting with a couple of Guiness, may finish up with a sip (or two  ) of Bushmills single malt.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm on my second not-very-wee dram of Bookers.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Had some Red Breast after dinner...


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

A 40 of Schlitz Bull Ice out of a brown paper bag, while eating a corned beef and cabbage sandwich from Safeway. :r















I made that all up.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Darrell said:


> A 40 of Schlitz Bull Ice out of a brown paper bag, while eating a corned beef and cabbage sandwich from Safeway. :r


A man after my heart. :r



Darrell said:


> I made that all up.


Damn.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

On my third Black and Tan, with a couple shots of Jameson 12 year old under my belt as well.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

A pint of Guinness. It was a short night.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

pistol said:


> Just a glass of wine!


Some folk o'er the water think bitter is fine
And others they swear by the juice of the vine
But there's nothing that's squeezed from the grape or the hop
Like the black liquidation with the froth on the top
Drink it up men, it's long after ten


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

BigVito said:


> are you Irish?


Yes.


----------

